# Windsor Chair Final Glue-Up!



## Pete Collin (Dec 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLrUJf5Ws0Y


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. I'd love to try one one day.


----------

